# The Wonder of Cyclop-eze



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I would like to take this quick opprtunity to extoll the virtue of a new fishfood on the market, Cyclop-eze.

This stuff is amazing. I've been using it for a few weeks now, and the results have been very good.

My Ember tetras were a dull brassy tan color when I got them. After feeding them this food for only a week they started to color up, and now in about three weeks they are the most brilliantly colored Embers I've ever seen.
My Odessa Barbs have likewise starting showing very good color, and my Rummy-noses have never looked, er, rummier. The Emperors have more intense colors as well, and even some native flagfin shiners are looking better than they have an a year. The I. kerris hadn't looked good at all until they started getting Cyclop-eze, and now they are starting to look very nice indeed. 

This isn't just a color-enhancing food. The reason it's so color-enhancing is that it is super nutritious, with more HUFA-3 than anything else on the market, as I understand it.

Cyclop-eze comes in a few diffeent forms, too. Frozen, freeze-dried, powdered, and even new flake. I use the freeze-dried kind. They are about the size of baby brine shrimp, and I'm sure they would make an excellent food for baby fish. A little goes a long way, so a small can will last for months.

The freeze-dried kind floats when dry. I have found that soaking it in a bottlecap full of either bottled or aquarium water for a half hour makes them soft and easy to eat, and it makes them sink. The fish just go nuts for them. 

I don't know if they'd be any good for Bettas and Gouramis, because they sink fast when wet but are hard when dry. I don't have any top-feeders to experiment with at the moment.

This product was developed first for the saltwater market, due to the need for some very nutritious and very small foods for marine fish larvae and corals/filter feeders. It turns out that it works wonders for freshwater too.

You can get it in the Foster/Smith catalog. Eventually it'll probably wind up in LFS's if it hasn't already.

Give it a try. You'll love the results.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I used FD Cyclops as a first food for my _Hemichromis sp._ "Moanda" fry, and they grew very quickly on it! (I still feed it to them now that they're bigger, but not as their staple food.) I've tried to get my Malawians to eat it (for it's color enhancing properties), but most of them don't show any interest in it because it's so small. Do you have any tips on how I can get them to eat it? It is a great food/supplement, though, and I definately recommend it as well! 
Thanks for the info, TheOldSalt!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Now that it comes in a flake form, it should be easy to feed to fish that would otherwise ignore it. I guess that would work for top-feeders like gouramis, too, come to think of it.
Yeah, that's what I would try.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Great food T.O.S. , but its not new


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

where could i get it? and do you think platy and molly fry would eat it? i would like to give it a try if someoen could give me a link to a website or tell me where i could get it


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

No, its not new. I have been using it for going on 4 years now. The freeze dried is the most convenient form but the frozen seems to produce the best results. I was originally turned onto to it by a great cory breeder who suggested it for rasing cory fry I had just gotten. Most small fish will also eat it readily.

I did not know about the flake food.

For more information and wholesale quanties online go to http://www.cyclop-eeze.com


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

is there any other place i can get it? because i dont want to buy that much


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/other_tanktested_copepods.html


RC


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You can get it in the Foster/Smith catalog. 1-800-443-1160 You can get a single small can of it from them, Lydia, and I'm sure your platy fry will love it, and maybe the mollies, too.

You guys are right; it's not really new. It's new compared to things like Tetra-Min. The flake version is brand spankin' new, as is it's general availability, so that got me confused, I suppose.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow thanks for the info! i'ver never heard of this stuff so i will sure be on the lookout!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

ok....thank yall for all yalls help in telling me where i could get it!


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

A bunch of my local LFS carry it now, especially the ones that do a big Saltwater/Reef business - its all the rage as a coral food...

I've been using it frozen for about a year now for rainbowfish, dwarf cichlids, and livebearers, plus all of my fry or juvinile fishes (I rarely hatch brine shrimp anymore).
I also like to feed it to my smaller native fishes - I wish I had this back when I was keeping darters !!

They had a cool booth at MACNA 2004, and were giving away samples of the flake (small samples) which my fish loved...

I really like the results I've gotten, especially for coloring up neon rainbows and west african cichlids quickly.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I ordered a 100g container of the flaked Cyclop-eez from Drs. Foster & Smith yesterday, and I'll let y'all know if I see any difference in my fish feeding them that instead of NLS!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I got my order today, and everyone but my cichlids seem to like it. My cichlids aren't used to eating flakes (they've all been on pellets since before I got 'em), but I think they'll get the hang of it. I'll let y'all know if I start to see any results!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

why don't you take before and after pics?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's a good idea. I wish I had thought of that with my Ember Tetras, because they look like completely different fish, and I'm trying to convince my LFS to carry cyclop-eze.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have _lots_ of before pics, so I'll take some new ones after they've been eating it for a few weeks.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a can of the Cyclop-eeze flakes ( they call it a wafer ). Been using it for a couple of months. It is very high in fat/ protein so I only feed it about once a week. You probably should be very careful feeding it to mbuna or other veggy eaters. I keep mostly South and Central American cichlids and my fish are not crazy about it. I have mixed feelings about it but will give it more time.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

are these just different forms of cyclops (the freshwater invert)?


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

ron v @ Fri Apr 01 said:


> I have a can of the Cyclop-eeze flakes ( they call it a wafer ). Been using it for a couple of months. It is very high in fat/ protein so I only feed it about once a week. You probably should be very careful feeding it to mbuna or other veggy eaters. I keep mostly South and Central American cichlids and my fish are not crazy about it. I have mixed feelings about it but will give it more time.


Thanks for the info. I keep haps/peacocks, so they're micro-predators naturally would the fat/protein still be that big of an issue (considering that cyclops, or something similar, would be a part of their natural diet)? 

Any more opinions or experience with Cyclop-eeze anyone?


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi Are the cyclo-eze ok for guppies and balloons?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Cyclop-eze are not ordinary cyclops. These are a particular strain of cyclops which have been modified to make them super extra nutritious.

Guppies would like them, but mollies would either take 'em or leave 'em. They probably wouldn't be as good for mollies as they would be for guppies. In either case, remember to soak them to make them softer.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

I seen this stuff the other day when buying frozen krill but didn't get it because it said it was for salt water fishes. I bet it would be fantastic for arowana and larger cichlids if you took it and made your own food in ice cube trays and added it to that. Like take some beef heart and frozen krill some ground up Hikari carnivore food sticks and that Cyclopse Eze. That would be probably be the only way to really present it to the larger cichlids that are used to pellets and frozen foods. I know for sure that mine wouldnt even know what flakes are let alone trying to get them to eat it. I might try this stuff. Thank you for the website!


----------

